
Nobody Asked For A Refrigerator Fee - DanielRibeiro
http://torrentfreak.com/nobody-asked-for-a-refrigerator-fee-110821/
======
tzs
His analogies all fail, because refrigeration was an _alternative_ to ice. The
analogies would only hold if people had been somehow using refrigerators to
get ice _from_ the ice companies without paying for it, rather than using it
to reduce their need for ice in the first place.

~~~
derobert
Pirating a movie doesn't get the movie from the movie company, for free or
otherwise. Instead, the pirate gets it from a friend, random people
voluntarily in a bittorrent swarm, etc.

Analogies to physics goods are silly because _physical goods can not be
(cheaply) copied._ In the ice analogy, if I get ice from an ice company, the
ice company no longer has that ice. If I get a song from you, you still have
it.

Nitpick: refrigeration was first used as an alternative to shipping ice (make
it locally instead). This started in the 1850s and became widespread by the
1870s.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refrigeration#First_refrigerati...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refrigeration#First_refrigeration_systems)

------
throwaway32
Intellectual property law is an extremely dangerous thing, the scope of which
i feel is not properly appreciated. What if fire was subject to patent fees,
what if the works of Shakespeare were held under an indefinite copyright, what
if the printing press was hobbled by some kind of "copy prevention system".
Nobody innovates in a vacuum, borrowing, and yes, outright "ripping off" of
ideas, then improving them has been the keystone of human advancement since
the dawn of time. The idea that anybody has been entirely original and owns an
idea because of this is offensive and counter to everything that has advanced
us from apes.

